
 Simple Rules for Effective Statistical Practice - kctess5
http://journals.plos.org/ploscompbiol/article?id=10.1371/journal.pcbi.1004961
======
projectramo
I am not complaining about the quality of the list, but I fear the authors
have conflated several senses of the word "rule" in this list.

I have an intuition that "signal comes with noise", isn't the same kind of
rule as "keep is simple."

It might be useful to break it out into a checklist of things to look at,
philosophical principles to keep in mind, and useful tips or something.

------
nanis
This is probably the most often forgotten rule among engineers, software
developers etc:

> Rule 5: Statistical Analysis Is More Than a Set of Computations

~~~
nerdponx
I think I get asked once a week, "can't we just run it through a neural
network and be done?"

~~~
larrydag
Oh my. As if an algorithm can answer all problems. The algorithm is only a
tool to analyze the data. The real science is understanding what the
underlying data is telling you about the hypothesized behavior.

